
World first as artificial neurons developed to cure chronic diseases - haxiomic
https://m.techxplore.com/news/2019-12-world-artificial-neurons-chronic-diseases.html
======
haxiomic
It’s interesting to imagine we might one day scale this up to simulate enough
neutrons to have something that could be considered conscious

